# a brown kitten?



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Used to have a cat who gave birth to kitten that was a rich, glossy brown; Never seen another like it; why is this such a rare color? He was a beauty! just been niggling on my mind. thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This quote and picture are from www.havanabrown.com/


> The rare - Havana Brown cat breed originated as the result of breeding a black domestic cat carrying the brown recessive gene and a seal or chocolate point Siamese cat. As the breed was undergoing further development, an occasional Russian Blue cat was also used. Please read the articles on the origin for more information about the breed. Did you know that the color "Brown" is one of the rarest colors and most difficult to achieve...


Come to think of it, other than the sealpoint markings on my Siamese, I have never seen a brown cat! I'm glad you asked. It's possible a black cat and Sealpoint Siamese are in your cat's heritage. Too bad you didn't keep her, now that we consider how rare they are!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Believe it or not, this cat was closest to the color of a chestnut horse! that's the only thing that comes close. Her ma was just a feral stray that we took in.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Could it be that the kitten was chocolate?

This is how chocolate looks like in British Shorthairs:










This is how it looks lika in the Burmese:










Then there's the classic agout in the Abyssinnians and the Somalis, search the web for these breeds and see if ou find the color. The colors in Abys and Somalis are very special and are seldom found in other cats than Abys and Somalis.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

More like reddish brown,cinnamen color;also four white(not cream)s paws.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I've seen a brown mixed breed just once before. It looked like that havana brown Jeanie posted a picture of. Not a spot of white on it. It was the runt of its litter. I wonder if it survived. :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll bet you were tempted to ask for it.  So beautiful!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Sabby is a beautiful brown!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

emma_pen said:


> Sabby is a beautiful brown!


Thank you.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

nerilka said:


> More like reddish brown,cinnamen color;also four white(not cream)s paws.


Then maybe it was cinnamon/sorrel (in Abys it's called sorrel and in other breeds, cinnamon) which is the diluted form of chocolate. 

This is a sorrel Aby:










and on this link you'll se a cinnamin Oriental Shorthair: http://www.pet.gen.tr/2002/cats_pics/cats_84.jpg


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

i hardly ever see brown kitties


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

i was hoping for a pure brown kitten in callys litter


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

But ya'll This Kitties coat was a *very* glossy,reddish brown color! I wish I could find an example of this shade :? So frustrating!


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Here is a pic of a solid cinnamon:


----------



## Jas (Aug 26, 2005)

My one cat is chocolate and white (like a holstein, but chocolate instead of black). He only the second brown cat I saw come into the shelter in about 3 years (about 9,000 cats a year would come through).


----------

